
Today’s the Day: Let's Save Net Neutrality - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/07/todays-day-lets-save-net-neutrality
======
Old_Thrashbarg
It's inspiring to so many people and organizations come together on this. I
wonder if the powers that be will care what the people want.

